# Oceana / tiara and estate agents



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey

I hear oceana is very busy at the weekends with a lot of tourists coming to use the pools from other move pick hotels and with emirates pilots using the bar etc. Is this true? Is oceana really manic on the weekends and is it hard to get a sunbed?

Does tiara have any of the above issues? Does it too have a licensed bar?

Can anyone comment if the list of agents below are reliable and genuine or scammers:

Casablanca
Rehab real estate
Dacha
Royal oasis
Brix
Yam
powerhouse

Thanks so much


----------



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Kleindienst: genuine?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Kleindienst are more of a developer then a straight up agency. It is very difficult for people to comment in a public area about the other companies. I will call you later this morning for a chat.

James


----------



## rlg (Nov 9, 2009)

Did anybody use Kleindienst? Seems the agency bit is under JK Properties on Facebook


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I know the owners at Brix. Nice enough people but can't comment on the company.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Other Moevenpick Hotels have shuttle buses to drop guest off there though I think most day trippers are from their hotel at Ibn battata. Emirates pilots are mainly there on Sundays and Mondays for their discount deals.


----------

